# Macbook ne s'allume plus : pomme puis écran noir



## mbk (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai un souci : mon macbook ne s'allume plus.
Il s'agit d'un macbook blanc de base, acheté début 2008.

Quand je veux l'allumer, il y a le son de démarrage, l'écran bleu avec la pomme et le cercle qui défile dessous... Pendant un moment puis plus rien, écran noir.

Concernant le contexte, l'ordi avait parfait un peu de mal à s'allumer ces derniers temps, mais finissait toujours par s'allumer.
Il a pris un petit choc hier (tombé de quelques dizaines de centimètres dans une voiture) mais il a très bien fonctionné ensuite. Par contre j'ai eu un bug : tout bloqué alors que j'utilisais Onyx, et je l'ai forcé à s'éteindre en appuyant longtemps sur le bouton. 
Depuis, impossible de l'allumer.

Que pensez-vous que cela puisse être ?


----------



## Powerdom (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

je pense qu'il faut commencer par le démarrer depuis le DVD, cela permettrait d'en savoir plus 
Sous quel système êtes vous ?


----------



## mbk (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux pas le redémarrer depuis le dvd car je suis loin de chez moi pour une semaine de travail en photo (d'ailleurs, je ne suis même pas sûre d'avoir le dvd chez moi...)

Pour le système, je ne sais plus...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h25 ----------

Je pense que c'est OS X, mais je n'en sais pas plus sur la version


----------



## C@cTuS (9 Juin 2012)

On doit toujours avoir gardé ses DVDS d origine ( hors dernières machines )  . 
Sans ceux ci , tu ne pourras rien faire si ce n'est un reset Smc, et vidage Pram, qui n y feront certainement rien .

Mieux vaut retrouver les DVDS ou passer chez un centre agréé .


----------



## bapben (1 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai eu le même problème sur mon Macbook 17, avec une Nvidia Geforce5 8600 M GT...
J'ai réinstallé Snow Leopard et...cela semble fonctionner...
De toutes façons, j'ai réinstallé Snow sur toutes mes bécanes... Lion est très défaillant...
@ +


----------



## cyrphil (12 Août 2012)

J'ai exactement le même problème que les personnes ci dessus; si ce n'est que mon lecteur DVD a rendu l'ame très vite et que je ne l'ai jamais fait réparé. Dois en conclure que tout est foutu?
C'est quand même l'effet cascade tout ces Macbook qui rende l'ame quasi en même temps.


----------



## esimport (13 Août 2012)

il faudrait essayer de démarrer en appuyant sur ALT, juste pour voir si le disque dur interne est en cause ou pas


----------



## cyrphil (14 Août 2012)

esimport a dit:


> il faudrait essayer de démarrer en appuyant sur ALT, juste pour voir si le disque dur interne est en cause ou pas



J'ai déjà essayé avec la touche ALT, rien a faire, au bout d'un moment ça s'éteint.


----------



## esimport (14 Août 2012)

bon ben ça ressemble à une carte-mère défaillante.
quelle est la fréquence du processeur ? j'en ai certaines en stock, pour un échange standard pas trop cher


----------

